
Apple's Response to the Final Cut Pro X Release - shawndumas
http://www.winstonhearn.com/home/2011/6/23/apples-response-to-the-final-cut-pro-x-release.html
======
georgemcbay
His post seems a bit optimistic to me. Re-adding a bunch of features removed
from a software product (presumably for some reason -- a huge underlying
architecture change?) is a much more difficult thing to come up with a
timeline for than the relatively minor changes made for his other examples
were.

Apple may respond to the outcry against Final Cut Pro X, but I doubt it'll do
much in the way of making promises of exactly what features will be back and
exactly when.

------
WestCoastJustin
If there are such important features then why are they missing? Makes me
wonder why companies do not track "feature use"? Something like a report that
gets phoned home once and a while with what features users are actually using.

------
forgotmypasswd
Final Cut Pro 7 is still available as a floppy disk install.

------
mdonahoe
I could see them releasing a migration tool. Maybe it wouldn't support
everything, forcing you to render some clips, but it would be better than
nothing.

